# Nodak food



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Gotta eat after the hunt, right? What's your favorite Nodak home cooked meal after the birds are cleaned?

I was staying at my neighbor's Mom&Dad's house in Linton and had one of the best meals of my life:

Starter - shot of redeye/wedding whiskey/hooch (Always)
chase it with a grainbelt
homemade bread
german potato salad
noodles and watermelon
blueberry kuchen (hard to say correctly)
Chocolate cake
More redeye

Can you say loosen the belt? And, yes, you must eat like a pig or grandma will feel bad.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

After we're done cleaning....too tired to cook. 

Give me the stuffed omlette from Dakota Farms in Washburn! Oh ya, and you can keep the Grainbelt. :thumb:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Pizza Corner 3-Meat, if I only had a dollar for every one of those things i've eaten.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Good point Chris on the too tired to cook.

Maybe the question should have been - where's the best road food while you're out hunting or scouting?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

The "Everyones favorite" from Bev's in Turtle lake! Chris is right, tough to beat Dakota Farms in the late season! And then theres the daisy burger in Pick City, oh man I could go on...... :homer:


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

Opening weekend of deer hunting Mom always has a big spread for us. Homemade buns, three bean casserole. Spaggetti, homemade carmel rolls,
brocoli beer cheese soup, we go into town on friday night for the Chili feed at the bar with some good Ole Mil.

Then Try and sit in the pick-up or deer blind with a hole burning through your large intestine on Saturday.

Every year I say I'm going to just drink water and protein bars during opening weekend but I don't. It's all so damn good.

One of these years I'm going to build a deer blind with a flushing toilet so I don't have to make those quick trips making small steps back to the pick-up with a severe pressure problem.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Hunting food is all about pepper sticks, deer/duck/goose/anything jerky, crunchy cheetos, pugsley's grinders, and a few Schmidts to wash it all down.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

gotta love the old deer beer


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

smalls said:


> Hunting food is all about pepper sticks, deer/duck/goose/anything jerky, crunchy cheetos, pugsley's grinders, and a few Schmidts to wash it all down.


More like a few Schmidts to wash it all out. Bring the TP!


----------



## Buckshot (Nov 5, 2003)

> Starter - shot of redeye/wedding whiskey/hooch (Always)
> chase it with a grainbelt
> homemade bread
> german potato salad
> ...


One question, Where's the beef? Or any meat for that matter.

I'll second the jerky smalls, I'd skip the cheetos and go for a pound of pistachios any day. For dessert a half-dozen pickled eggs. Not only is it good eat'n. A guy has to keep up with his hunting buddies in the shack.

To drink, any beer that costs less than $13/case. The deer beer fits this profile! :beer:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Animal can for $11.00 a thirty-box.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

My wife pre-makes all of our suppers that way when we get in from hunting we pop it in the oven, let them warm up while we clean the birds. when we get done it's the showers and to bed!! (oh ya she makes a killer tator tot hot dish) Also what is an animal can for $11.00 a thirty box? :beer:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

How about the coldest beer :beer: in ND

My two choices

Underwood

Fortuna Truck Stop

Nothing better than a cold beer after walking for pheasants :bartime:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Ohhh you gotta have the smoked meats in Riverdale after a hunt!!!!!! Little roadside shack that can't be beat!

Coldest beer........... ummmmmmm I love the Sportsman's in Wilton!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

ohhhhh grain belt premium is great after a hunt!!!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Nothing like sitting on the tailgate watching the sunset with a beer in your hand talking over the day's hunt. :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

jd mn/nd said:


> Also what is an animal can for $11.00 a thirty box? :beer:


That's the Animal Pack :rock: Also known as a 30 of schmidt


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Schmidt Animal beer..............anyone else rob mom and dad for a few of these when they were in H.S. ????


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

The old man was a firm believer in Old Mud at that time in my life. He's taken a wicked turn these days and drinks Bud Light. :eyeroll:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Pops loves the animal beer still..............and Miller High Life Lite !!!!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

870, I was impressed that you were still keeping the old mud family tradition alive when I stopped by the other day. I do believe it a travesty what they've done to their can.

I have been on an animal can kick lately. Bear with the trout in its mouth.

"And they say, Hank
Why do ya drink (to get drunk)
Why do you roll smoke (to get stoned)
Why must you live 
Out those songs that wrote"


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow am I a jacka$$. I was so damn wrapped up in gettin tuned for the game that I didn't even offer you a brew or 6 or 12. My apologies :eyeroll: .

I used to just drink deer beer religiously but the woman wasn't a big fan so I had to move to miller lite and the blue bandits (which I agree with the new can designs I can no longer call them that and am really just in shock at what the new cans look like).


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Women :eyeroll:

The blue bandit! love it. I'm partial to the Beast too. In fact, its been awhile since we've had a Beast Feast... :beer:


----------



## Nodak Expat (Aug 19, 2004)

Nodak Food ... Scouting/Road Hunting: can't beat Tiger Meat from the Butcher Block in Mandan, served on a Triscuit with a cold beverage.

Tewy's Tavern in Medina makes a mean cheeseburger after the hunt.

For camp food I am always partial to a starting a pot of gumbo after the morning shoot and coming back to eat it after the scouting trip with crusty bread and more cold ones.

Can't wait to see a horizon again.

Expat


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Nodak, check out the Decoy Bar next time in Medina.

Homemade Pizza, and the bartender's daughter is easy on the eyes


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Well, the Totten Trail is known for their burgers............but in my opinion, their pizza is what hits the spot after a long day ice fishing or hunting !!


----------



## Nodak Expat (Aug 19, 2004)

Oh almost forgot ... does anyone remember the "Indian Eggs Benedict" they used to make at the Prairie Knights Casino in Fort Yates?

Filet Mignon on Fry Bread topped with a poached egg and a mild red chile sauce. God was that a hunting breakfast.

Naw I don't go back to hunt, it's more about eating and drinking my way through the Great State with some bird watching and cussing followed by more bird watching as they fly away.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

You guys forgot one of the places that we almost always eat at.

Pizza Ranch Buffet. Now its not gourmet food but it hits the spot if what you need is bulk calories for hunting.

Oakes, Lisbon, Aberdeen, almost always in the Spring.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Simonson and I ended up at the Pizza Ranch in Oaks last year while out pheasant hunting. The food was good, but nothing like Pizza Corner in Valley.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Good call on the Ranch GG. That's where we instinctively flock like the salmon on the Capastrano. 8)


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

VC pizza corner is incredible.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Hunting food?I end up sleeping in the truck once in a while.Not neccessarily my favorite,pugsly burgers,donuts,assorted junk food.Other than that steak at the coachman!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

dean can't forget your diet coke! :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

What about JIMMY'S in Hazen............Great Pizza. If you havn't tried it you are definately missing out!!!!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Oh yea,a 12 pack of diet coke :wink: .I need all of the caffeine I can get in the AM.I went scouting tonight,MUD,MUD,and more mud.Anyone who tries to drive a truck in the field is going to get buried


----------

